# PA Doe Tags Reduced for 2010-2011



## brushdog

I'm in Waste Management Unit (wmu) 5-b, only down 178 tags wont fix much


----------



## PAkilla86

*WMU 2G allocation will be 15,210, which is a decrease from last year’s allocation of 26,000. *

That is insane in the membrain!!! I guess if the idiots ***** long enough someones bound to have to listen.......

I can only imagine what the poaching numbers will be next year......


----------



## Mike05

Personnally I think it is a JOKE to just drop 295 tags in unit 1A. They need to drop it alot more to do any good around the areas I hunt. JMO.


----------



## ricksmathew

PAkilla86 said:


> *WMU 2G allocation will be 15,210, which is a decrease from last year’s allocation of 26,000. *
> 
> That is insane in the membrain!!! I guess if the idiots ***** long enough someones bound to have to listen.......
> 
> I can only imagine what the poaching numbers will be next year......





I agree with you Tim!


----------



## nicko

ttt


----------



## Dredly

hahaha yeah that will make a HUGE difference... if anything it will keep some people from getting a 3rd round of tags.


----------



## jacobh

5c went up yet again I guess they want the same numbers down here as in the mountains before they say we have a deer shortage.


----------

